#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-11
<ubuntu-visitor3> hi
#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-12
<nkn> folositi vreunul cplay?
<nkn> trilogy: ce music player si irc folosesti in captura http://i.imgur.com/o3fGL.png ?
<trilogy> daca te referi la ultima poza, este mpd + ncmpcpp si weechat
<nkn> ok, mersi
<trilogy> k
#ubuntu-ro 2012-08-06
<Paola> :D
<Paola> Salutare all 
<Paola> de ce misca greu video pe youtube in firefox  ?
<Paola> ?????
<alinrus> pentru ca nu mai exista accelerare hardware in flash pe linux
<alinrus> foloseste minitube
<ubuntu-visitor6> Salutare lume
<ubuntu-visitor6> Am nevoie de ajutorul vostru
<ubuntu-visitor6> Vreau sa instalez Ubuntu la un notebook avand procesor Intel Celeron.
<ubuntu-visitor6> E compatibil sau e vorba de kernel?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-08-08
<Charlos> Salutare 
<Charlos> sunteti online ???
#ubuntu-ro 2012-08-11
<triad> chip
<dbtmro1> salut
<dbtmro1> are cineva tv-maxe instalat?
<dbtmro> sorry... ...ntework fault...
<dbtmro> am o problema cu tv-maxe
<dbtmro> nu merg canalele pe protocol sopcast
<dbtmro1> ...
#ubuntu-ro 2012-08-12
<Gabi> ocsi-bm
<Gabi> ocsi-bm
<ocsi-bm> da
<triad> chup
#ubuntu-ro 2013-08-06
<Wezy> Ola bruda
#ubuntu-ro 2013-08-07
* Cracknel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/ | Pentru asistență folosiți http://forum.ubuntu.ro | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
<Wezyke> Ola bruda!
<Wezyke> Pacsule Domnulei
#ubuntu-ro 2013-08-09
<rebbecajohnson20> Ce faceti baieti sunt rebecA intru de pe tab lu tati :D:):D
<rebbecajohnson20> ce faci
<rebbecajohnson20> x
#ubuntu-ro 2014-08-05
<dinca> hello
<dinca> buna
<dinca> ma poate ajuta si pe mine cineva
#ubuntu-ro 2014-08-06
 * ev0lv3 neata
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2015-08-06
<SkyWay> V3n3RiX: ai putin timp ?
<SkyWay> :)
<V3n3RiX> do tell
<SkyWay> am vazut ca esti helper si pe forum ubuntu
<SkyWay> am o chestie cu hdmi si sunet..
<SkyWay> se muta doar manual
<SkyWay> e vre`o solutie ca sa fac output direct pe celalalt display cand merg pe el ?
<SkyWay> la sunet ma refe
<SkyWay> refer
<V3n3RiX> depinde
<SkyWay> ca imaginea am rezolvat`o cu xrandr si cu un hotkey 
<V3n3RiX> comuti sunetul manual cum ?
<SkyWay> da
<V3n3RiX> din pavucontrol?
<SkyWay> de la sound settings
<SkyWay> si acolo selectez hdmi 
<SkyWay> si`mi merge.. da as vrea ceva mai automatizat, ca tot timpul uit sa comut, si cand imi dau drumul la film imi dau seama ca nu merge :)
<V3n3RiX> sunetul trece pe mute cand bagi hdmi?
<V3n3RiX> adica nu ai sunet deloc ?
<SkyWay> nu
<SkyWay> deci sunt pe monitor, am sunet totul ok
<SkyWay> trec pe hdmi, imaginea merge, dar nu am sunet
<SkyWay> ma duc si mut manual cu mouse`ul din setari, sound settings, selectez hdmi
<SkyWay> si merge
<SkyWay> da eu as vrea, daca e posibil, sa faca chestia asta automat cand mut imaginea.. pe hdmi
<V3n3RiX> nvidia hdmi?
<SkyWay> da
<V3n3RiX> yeah se poate
<SkyWay> da`mi un link daca nu ai timp
<SkyWay> te rog
<V3n3RiX> dar ... e un pic complicat 
<V3n3RiX> eu unul as scrie un script care detecteaza monitorul activ
<V3n3RiX> si in functie de asta sa faca switch 
<SkyWay> e timpul tau, nu pot sa`ti cer .. :)
<SkyWay> daca ai chef, oricand ar fi bine..
<V3n3RiX> true...dar tresa ma documentez...ca acum nu mai am un monitor extern
<V3n3RiX> sa vad ce se schimba cand fac switch
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<SkyWay> :)
<SkyWay> nu arde nimic
<V3n3RiX> ce comenzi dai pe xrandr?
<SkyWay> stai asa..
<V3n3RiX> ca poate merge pacalit sa faca switch imediat dupa xrandr
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<SkyWay> xrandr --output VGA-1 --primary --off --output HDMI-1 --auto – merge TV`u doar
<SkyWay> xrandr --output HDMI-1 --off --output VGA-1 --auto --primary – merge doar monitoru`
<SkyWay> am incercat
<V3n3RiX> yeah
<SkyWay> cu ;pactl
<SkyWay> da nu a mers
<SkyWay> :)
<V3n3RiX> merge facut simplu
<SkyWay> nu ma innebuni :)
<SkyWay> si eu caut de 3 zile de nebun
<V3n3RiX> :))
<SkyWay> imi place ubuntu, ca merge brici pe rasnita, da cand vine vorba de inteles ubuntu, si comenzi .. is bota :)
<SkyWay> de aia ma descurc greu 
<V3n3RiX> well...nicaieri nu o sa iti spuna sa scrii un script care sa faca switch conditionat de xrandr
<V3n3RiX> mai ales pe ubuntu
<V3n3RiX> :))
<SkyWay> pai si de ce nu a mers oare cu pactl?
<SkyWay> am incercat si cu &&
<V3n3RiX> ce comanda ai dat?
<SkyWay> si nu a vrut
<SkyWay> nu mai stiu exact, ceva in genu: pactl set-card-profile <profil>
<SkyWay> profilele disponibile le`am vazut cu pacmd list-cards
<V3n3RiX> pactl set-card-profile 0 output:hdmi-audio
<V3n3RiX> ceva de genul?
<SkyWay> exact
<V3n3RiX> exact aia?
<V3n3RiX> sau ceva de genul?
<SkyWay> nu chiar exact
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<SkyWay> ca la mine era alt profil
<V3n3RiX> ok...ia dai comanda aia
<SkyWay> Failure
<SkyWay> no such identity
<V3n3RiX> ok...atunci arata ce zice pacmd 
<SkyWay> http://pastebin.com/x9mnv3D5
<V3n3RiX> pactl set-card-profile 0 output:hdmi-output-0
<V3n3RiX> dai asa
<SkyWay> tot no such 
<SkyWay> poate de ce sunt pe hdmi acuma ?
<SkyWay> sa trec pe monitor ?
<V3n3RiX> neah
<V3n3RiX> dai aplay -l
<SkyWay> http://pastebin.com/5AdMmPHQ
<V3n3RiX> pacmd list-cards | grep "active profile" | cut -d ' ' -f 3-
<V3n3RiX> si asta
<V3n3RiX> :D
<SkyWay> <output:hdmi-stereo-extra1>
<SkyWay> <output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo>
<SkyWay> astea`s profilele vad ca
<V3n3RiX> good
<V3n3RiX> i can do it
<V3n3RiX> :))
<V3n3RiX> wait
<SkyWay> :)
<SkyWay> sure
<SkyWay> incerc sa inteleg comanda ta, semnul | ce inseamna ... si grep o fi ceva extragere din text cu regex ?
<SkyWay> restu de cut -d .. m`ai pierdut :)
<V3n3RiX> dai asa
<V3n3RiX> xrandr | grep disconnected
<V3n3RiX> defapt nu
<V3n3RiX> dai xrandr pur si simplu
<SkyWay> iti dau output`ul ?
<V3n3RiX> yeah
<SkyWay> http://pastebin.com/i7duPdwN
<V3n3RiX> ciudat
<SkyWay> mie`mi spui ? :))
<V3n3RiX> atunci dc dai VGA-1 la comanda xrandr
<V3n3RiX> ?
<V3n3RiX> daca xrandr defapt iti arata VGA-0
<SkyWay> vga 0
<SkyWay> am uitat sa modific pe pastebin 
<SkyWay> :)
<SkyWay> scuze
<V3n3RiX> deconectezi vga cand treci pe hdmi?
<SkyWay> da
<SkyWay> ca sting monitorul
<SkyWay> nu scot cablul, doar trec vga pe off
<SkyWay> cu xrandr
<V3n3RiX> ia dai xrandr -q
<SkyWay> acelasi rezultat ca xrandr
<V3n3RiX> ok
<V3n3RiX> hmmm
<V3n3RiX> cum pnm sa extrag displayul activ de acolo
<V3n3RiX> :))
<V3n3RiX> thinking
<SkyWay> take your time 
<SkyWay> :)
<V3n3RiX> crek o sa fac tot ceva cu toggle
<V3n3RiX> apesi pe o tasta schimba automat monitorul si sunetul
<SkyWay> da
<SkyWay> :)
<SkyWay> asta o am si acuma pentru xrandr 
<V3n3RiX> http://pastebin.com/8F5NEfqC
<SkyWay> asa
<SkyWay> ce fac cu asta ?
<V3n3RiX> stai asa
<V3n3RiX> dai asa : wget -c http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=8F5NEfqC ; mv raw* displaytoggle; chmod +x displaytoggle
<SkyWay> gata
<V3n3RiX> acum dai asa
<V3n3RiX> ./displaytoggle
<V3n3RiX> ar trebui sa treaca pe monitor
<V3n3RiX> si daca mai dai odata, sa treaca inapoi pe hdmi
<V3n3RiX> sa imi zici daca a mers
<SkyWay> http://pastebin.com/nxkHtxsU
<SkyWay> nu a mers
<V3n3RiX> huh?
<V3n3RiX> dai which bash
<V3n3RiX> si arata-mi
<SkyWay> bin/bash
<SkyWay> il gaseste
<V3n3RiX> ok 
<V3n3RiX> dai asa 
<V3n3RiX> sed -i "s/"#!/bin/bash"/""/g" displaytoggle
<SkyWay> event not found 
<SkyWay> :)
<V3n3RiX> fuck me
<SkyWay> :)
<V3n3RiX> ok wait
<SkyWay> daca nu, o lasam si pe alta data
<SkyWay> :)
<V3n3RiX> dai file /usr/bin/env
<SkyWay> /usr/bin/env: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=1886e415fcd7ba45708e015105a7309c3c700f28, stripped
<V3n3RiX> ok 
<V3n3RiX> dai asa
<V3n3RiX> rm -rf displaytoggle; wget -c http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=nMEiR3zh ; mv raw* displaytoggle; chmod +x displaytoggle
<V3n3RiX> apoi ./displaytoggle
<V3n3RiX> ar trebui sa faca switch pe monitor
<V3n3RiX> apoi daca il rulezi din nou, pe hdmi
<SkyWay> : No such file or directory
<V3n3RiX> ok 
<V3n3RiX> :))
<SkyWay> ai gresit un caracter, ceva 
<SkyWay> :)
<V3n3RiX> probabil
<V3n3RiX> dai asa
<V3n3RiX> rm -rf display* && wget -c https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6539285/displaytoggle && chmod +x display* 
<SkyWay> la fel
<SkyWay> no such file or directory
<V3n3RiX> hmmm
<V3n3RiX> sigur apare hdmi0 si vga0 cand dai xrandr?
<SkyWay> da, ti`am dat output
<V3n3RiX> hmm, stiu unde am gresit
<V3n3RiX> wait
<SkyWay> shit... ii lunga amu
<SkyWay> :)
<SkyWay> nu mai am nimic la sunet acolo
<SkyWay> =))))
<SkyWay> nici analog nici hdmi nici nimic 
<SkyWay> :)
<V3n3RiX> in fine...o sa scriu scriptul
<V3n3RiX> dar nu acum....te anunt eu
<SkyWay> aia`i, si lasa link aici
<SkyWay> ca vad cand intru iar 
<SkyWay> ca acu am alta belea :))
<SkyWay> tot ii bine, pana imi bag eu dej`tele
<SkyWay> :)
<SkyWay> mersi oricum!
<SkyWay> de timp, de tot 
<V3n3RiX> SkyWay, 
<V3n3RiX> solved
<V3n3RiX> :))
<V3n3RiX> tuti pastebinul matii
<SkyWay> :)
<SkyWay> ti`o scos ceva ?
<V3n3RiX> stiu dc dadea eroarea
<V3n3RiX> ok
<V3n3RiX> dai asa
<V3n3RiX> rm -rf displaytoggle && wget -c https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6539285/displaytoggle && chmod +x displaytoggle
<V3n3RiX> apoi ./displaytoggle
<SkyWay> https://www.dropbox.com/s/h7vx2fwe02jzgq6/Screenshot%20from%202015-08-06%2022%3A14%3A07.png?dl=0
<SkyWay> stai ca am facut`o lunga
<SkyWay> nu mai am driveru de sunet si multe chestii 
<SkyWay> :))
<SkyWay> din 3 comenzi 
<SkyWay> :)
<V3n3RiX> :))
<V3n3RiX> ce ti-am dat eu nu are nicio treaba cu sunetul
<SkyWay> aaa
<SkyWay> :)
<V3n3RiX> ci vreau sa vad doar daca face switch 
<V3n3RiX> pe monitor/hdmi
<V3n3RiX> abia dupa o sa adaug partea cu sunetul
<V3n3RiX> si oricum sunetul o sa isi revina la restart
<SkyWay> nu face nimic
<V3n3RiX> absolut nimic?
<SkyWay> am dat restart.. mai dau unu .. brb :))
<SkyWay> nimic nimic
<SkyWay> brb
<V3n3RiX> ma duc sa imi fac de mancare
<V3n3RiX> revin intr-o ora
<SkyWay> ok, sa ai pofta!
#ubuntu-ro 2015-08-07
<SkyWay> V3n3RiX: esti ?
<SkyWay> daca ai dat de capat la scriptu` ala, lasa`mi un link sa`l incerc.. 
#ubuntu-ro 2015-08-08
<smzz> cineva?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-08-12
<readme-txt> salut
<readme-txt> e cineva online 
<readme-txt> &
<readme-txt> ?
#ubuntu-ro 2017-08-09
<ubuntu-visitor5> #scara-ubuntu
